# Canal Plus accuses Murdoch unit of aiding piracy



## Guest (Mar 12, 2002)

news.ft.com/ft/gx.cgi/ftc...T3BR59IPYC


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2002)

Pretty outrageous accusation, if you ask me...

It'll be interesting to see if DISH uses Vivendi's MediaHighway instead of Open TV.


----------

